# Lüfter abhängig von der CPU-Frequenz regeln?

## tomiondrums

Hallo,

ich hab einen IBM eServer xSeries 345 mit zwei Intel Xeon 2,4GHz Prozessoren drauf und verwende das Ding zum Privatgebrauch, wozu's auch einigermaßen gut ausreicht. Es kommt dabei allerdings auch mal vor daß das Gerät nicht unter Vollast verwendet wird und dafür hätte ich gern CPU-Frequency-Scaling und eine Anständige Lüfterregelung (es sind nämlich verdammt viele und groß Lüfter drin) um ein bischen Strom zu sparen.

Den cpufreqd hab ich wie auf all meinen anderen Rechnern installiert und er regelt die CPU-Frequenz auch anständig runter. Die Frage ist nur, was ich tun muß, damit auch die Lüfterdrehzahl angepasst wird? Bis jetzt laufen die nämlich durch wie unter Vollast.

Im Kernel hab ich den ACPI-Fan Support aktiviert und an den conf-Dateien von cpufreqd hab ich bislang noch nix geändert. Hier auch mal mein lspci

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Broadcom CMIC-WS Host Bridge (GC-LE chipset) (rev 13)

00:00.1 Host bridge: Broadcom CMIC-WS Host Bridge (GC-LE chipset)

00:00.2 Host bridge: Broadcom CMIC-LE

00:05.0 Network controller: Cologne Chip Designs GmbH ISDN network controller [HFC-PCI] (rev 02)

00:06.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage XL (rev 27)

00:0f.0 Host bridge: Broadcom CSB5 South Bridge (rev 93)

00:0f.1 IDE interface: Broadcom CSB5 IDE Controller (rev 93)

00:0f.2 USB Controller: Broadcom OSB4/CSB5 OHCI USB Controller (rev 05)

00:0f.3 ISA bridge: Broadcom CSB5 LPC bridge

00:10.0 Host bridge: Broadcom CIOB-X2 PCI-X I/O Bridge (rev 05)

00:10.2 Host bridge: Broadcom CIOB-X2 PCI-X I/O Bridge (rev 05)

00:11.0 Host bridge: Broadcom CIOB-X2 PCI-X I/O Bridge (rev 03)

00:11.2 Host bridge: Broadcom CIOB-X2 PCI-X I/O Bridge (rev 03)

06:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82546EB Gigabit Ethernet Controller (Copper) (rev 01)

06:08.1 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82546EB Gigabit Ethernet Controller (Copper) (rev 01)

08:07.0 SCSI storage controller: LSI Logic / Symbios Logic 53c1030 PCI-X Fusion-MPT Dual Ultra320 SCSI (rev 07)

08:07.1 SCSI storage controller: LSI Logic / Symbios Logic 53c1030 PCI-X Fusion-MPT Dual Ultra320 SCSI (rev 07)

```

Kann man an dem Rechner die Lüfterdrehzahl überhaupt softwareseitig regeln? Falls ja, was muß ich tun, damit ers macht?

Vielen Dank!

MfG

 Tom

----------

## Finswimmer

Generell brauchen die Lüfter dann 4 Kabel, oder dein Mainboard würde es unterstützen, dass es die Leistung runterdreht.

Mein CPU Lüfter wird automatisch vom BIOS gesteuert.

Tobi

----------

## JoHo42

Hi,

warum brauchen die Luefter dann 4 Kabel?

Die meisten Mainboards steuern ihre Luefter ueber eine PWM.

Das heist die Spannung die am Luefter einliegt, wird mit unterschiedlichen Frequensen ein und ausgeschaltet.

Wodurch sich der Luefter einfach mal langsamer dreht.

Wenn da 4 Kabel dran sind, hast du meist noch einen Temperaturfuehler mit am Luefter.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## Finswimmer

Ups. Stimmt. Wenn ich bei mir ein 4-pin Lüfter anschließe, regelt das BIOS es über die Temperatur von alleine.

Sorry

----------

## firefly

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Ups. Stimmt. Wenn ich bei mir ein 4-pin Lüfter anschließe, regelt das BIOS es über die Temperatur von alleine.
> 
> Sorry

 

ich vermute der 4. pin liefert ein Temperaturwert.

----------

## tomiondrums

aber wie krieg ich's jetzt hin, daß meine Lüfter wie oben beschrieben geregelt werden?

----------

## firefly

 *tomiondrums wrote:*   

> aber wie krieg ich's jetzt hin, daß meine Lüfter wie oben beschrieben geregelt werden?

 

die frage ist ob sich überhaupt die Drehzahl der Lüfter regeln lassen. Sprich ob das Mainboard überhaupt PWM oder eine andere Drehzahlregelung von Lüftern unterstütz

Eventuell lässt sich die Drehzahl über ACPI verändern. Wenn dem so ist müsstest du unter /proc/acpi einen ordner mit dem namen fan finden, welche dateien beinhaltet. (Eventuell im kernel erst den support dafür aktivieren).

Druch das schreiben von werten in eine dieser Dateien, falls vorhanden, sollte sich die Drehzahl verändern lassen. Ansonsten hast du pech.

----------

